# Murphy or Wall beds Plans



## JUNEAU (Dec 20, 2011)

Anybody know where I can find Murphy Bed plans and also plans for companion

Side cases?

John


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

rockler sells plans, and the hardware to go with them.


----------

